# what to do with a lot of snow.



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

got it. this will be fun.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

getting there..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

lots of work.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

was a great time.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

now time to enjoy.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Where's the beer........




......


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Very cool.Just wondering though where the vent is for the smoke or does the smoke just exit by the top of the opening to keep wives out?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like a Canadian citizen test..... I agree you lose points for no beer. Hoser.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

if it makes you feel better, there was a bottle of whiskey and plenty of coffee and baileys.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

:laughing: Sweet!! Thumbs Up


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1617951 said:


> if it makes you feel better, there was a bottle of whiskey and plenty of coffee and baileys.


Watch out that stuff will melt your new man cave


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

LOve it. Real cool!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

You had some time on your hands to build it.....nice work! Fire with a beer in hand?


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Very cool! How long did it take to build?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I must admit MW, tha is 1 BADA$$ igloo!!!! Very original and tremulously creative!!!! 
Very nice work!! 
gotta ask..... How long did the project take, and roughly how many hours did U have into that??


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

between me and eric i think we had about 25 hours into it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

heres a few more


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and a couple more


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

That's awesome, Well done!!


----------

